# Weird body movement



## beehivehedgie (Feb 13, 2011)

I've noticed that sometimes my hedgehog does this weird jerky body movement. It's kind of comparable to when someone sneezes their body jerks, except he does this repeatedly and he isn't sneezing. I don't think he's doing it because he is scared....and I don't think he's having a seizure, and he's not self anointing. 
I noticed he does it maybe 5 - 7 times in a row just randomly? Does anyone elses hedgehog do this?
Other than this odd movement he walks/runs normal. Eats normal. Poops normal.


----------



## nibletsmom (Dec 20, 2010)

I am no expert....

I am sure much better wisdom will come along shortly.

But just out of curiosity...are there any movements, lights, noise or anything like that going on around when he does it?

Some hedgies I know are pretty sensitive to their surroundings. Niblet will jump and jerk at the slightest movement, the light changing in the room and/or a noise from the television (which doesn't even have to be loud).


----------



## beehivehedgie (Feb 13, 2011)

Nope not really. Sometimes I wonder if it is just him trying to wake up?? It doesn't seem like anything is causing it. It doesn't really seem to bother him either he just kind of jerks and then stops ?


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

Does it almost seem/sound like short, sharp breaths? This sounds identical to what Norman does as well. I have no idea what he's doing or why he's doing it, but if I touch him or make any sort of attempt to get his attention, he immediately stops. Not sure what it's about but he seems perfectly fine. A few other people have said their little ones do this as well, so it seems like "normal" behaviour for some of them.


----------



## beehivehedgie (Feb 13, 2011)

oh good. Yeah its weird. At least he isn't the only one! Good  Thanks


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Uh.... This sounds like... "boy time"

If not that, then babies tend to have sort of.... hiccup-like spasms, which is normal. 

So it can be either of the two


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

My Herc does that when he's ready to settle down and go to sleep. I have no idea why he does it, but I like to think he's just getting comfy. I posted about it a little while back, is this maybe what your boy is doing?

viewtopic.php?f=16&t=7747&hilit=+popping


----------



## beehivehedgie (Feb 13, 2011)

Yeah! That is totally what he is doing. He is still a baby so I bet its the hiccups....although he does like boy time too....but he rolls up for that :roll: Yep! Hiccups! Good  I was worried but now I'm not! thanks!


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

Yup, Pliny does this too. Sometimes it seems to be 'boy time', others, just like he is relaxing and getting ready to curl up or something.
Never a dull moment with these little guys!


----------



## Gibbz (Jan 17, 2011)

Ah, I was actually just about to ask this question. I have been worried  , but it's seemingly normal according to you guys.


----------



## Traveler (Dec 27, 2009)

My boy does this when he is comfy and snuggling. Just before he falls asleep on me. I always just thought it was him being happy. Haha


----------



## xspiked (Feb 27, 2011)

I noticed my girl does that when she's snuggling with me sometimes. I always thought she was scratching or kicking (like how we'd kick blankets off of us). Hm, what she trying to kick me away? :lol:


----------

